
Criticue Widget: Find out what visitors hate about your website - bilus
http://www.criticuewidget.com
======
dang
> _Request Invite_

A sign-up page can't be a Show HN. You have to have something people can try
out now. Please read the rules:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
bilus
Oh, I wasn't aware of that. Thanks for pointing that out and fixing the
problem.

------
michaelmior
Looks interesting, but I find it odd that the site itself doesn't have the
widget available.

~~~
bilus
This is a fantastic point -- thank you. It's just it's not ready yet. I'm
working on making it compatible with IE. Once it's usable, I'll definitely use
it on the website.

~~~
Adams472
This is a good idea. Try to launch as soon as possible, even without IE
support. Especially, if the product works fine with other browsers.

~~~
bilus
Thanks for the suggestion!

------
lerxst
It's good that they have the 'Give feedback' button at the bottom of the page
in a rather unobtrusive manner. Often times, I go to a website for a large
company and before I can even do anything on the site, they ask for feedback
in an obtrusive popup.

~~~
bilus
Thanks! I also hate flashy popups and stuff like that when I'm browsing a
website. I hope that giving users a way to quickly send feedback while they're
on a page will not only help owners improve the website but also create a
sense of participation for visitors. Maybe not on the level of Wikipedia but
in a small way you can also contribute.

------
will_pseudonym
As someone who is constantly baffled at many UX choices made by the makers of
nearly every piece of software I use, I like the idea a lot. I'm looking
forward to using the service.

And I do have a small couple critique of an aspect of your website. ;)

If you could get rid of the two input boxes after I've submitted my invitation
request, that would make it more clear that the submission was successful.
After I hit Submit, I did not immediately see the message below. If the two
boxes were gone, I would have immediately seen that message.

~~~
bilus
Thanks for the feedback! Good point about the form -- I'm on it right away.

------
jaxomlotus
I really like that you specifically spell out how many emails the user will
receive next to the registration form. That's a nice and explicit upfront
"user promise" that I think will make people trust you more.

You may wish to allow for some kind of opt-in for future emails in the second
and final email you promise to send. That way you can continue to email those
people who do wish to learn more going forwards.

Great service and idea - good luck with it!

~~~
bilus
Thank you!

------
jameshart
Nice landing page. One copyedit: "Why my visitors go away?" sounds like sad
Hulk. "Why do my visitors go away?" is better, or maybe adopt the funnel-speak
of the growth hackers you're trying to attract and go with "Why do visitors
abandon my site?"

~~~
bilus
Good point, thanks! I went too far when trying to shorten everything as much
as possible.

------
pedybr2
How does this compare with similar products on the market, like Usabilla and
Qualaroo?

~~~
jameshart
Its name is not based on the name of a music festival, so that at least helps
it stand out in the market. Or maybe it should have gone with the flow and
called itself critipalooza?

~~~
bilus
lol ;)

------
aberatiu
Heads up! When clicking the logo, a "Not Found" page is shown.

~~~
bilus
Thanks, pushing the change right away.

